# Which is best London Marriott Category 9 to book...



## Davey54321 (Feb 7, 2016)

For use with a 5 night hotel airline miles package we are planning to use in June... We just bought a package, category 7 but only 1 option available on points for 5 days we need, so may be upgrading to category 9. If so, we would love input as to which category 9 to choose (there are many and hard to choose!). We willbe spending week prior at Marriott Ville d'France and we will be 3  (16 year old daughter with us)... It will be the the first time to Paris and London for any of us (unless you count a quick trip to London during term abroad for me too many years ago to mention or remember  We would love advice on both legs as to 'what not to miss' though i know that a lot has been wriiten on TUG on this topic already...

Thanks in advance for any input re the category 9 question!

Vicki


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 7, 2016)

First trip to London I'd go with Marriott County Hall.

For Paris I'd try for the Marriott Champs Elysses.

Brian


----------



## hangloose (Feb 7, 2016)

For Paris, I agree that the Marriott Champs Elysses is great.

For London, if you want to stay in a Category 7 without upgrading to Cat9, we have enjoyed the Marriott West India Quay.  We have stayed there twice.  The light rail is right next to it, so it is a quick trip into the middle of the city.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 8, 2016)

My favorite London hotel is the Marriott Grosvenor Square.  It was Marriott's original flagship hotel in London and is well located in Mayfair.  We have been staying there since 1988, although we have tried many of the others at least once.  The Chancery Court was our other favorite, but it is no longer a Renaissance and has left the Marriott family.  Having said all that, there are many good choices, including County Hall which was mentioned above.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 8, 2016)

pwrshift said:


> First trip to London I'd go with Marriott County Hall.
> 
> For Paris I'd try for the Marriott Champs Elysses.
> 
> Brian



We did this trip last year and did exactly this as Brian had recommended. You won't go wrong....County Hall is a good location with great views over the river. Also it will get you into the feeling of London. Same for Paris,,,,Champs Elysses


----------



## jme (Feb 8, 2016)

*Ch & gs*

We have stayed at both Grosvenor Square and County Hall. One week at GS and several visits to CH (totaling maybe 13-14 nights at CH). 

We stayed at County Hall first, and I have to say that it's location is best in all of London for walking to Buckingham Palace, St. James Park (the most beautiful park in London), Big Ben and Westminster Abbey, Trafalgar Square & National Gallery Museum, several theaters, Piccadilly Circus, Sherlock Holmes Pub, and more. Most everything is just across the Westminster Bridge.

The Aquarium and London Eye are also just outside the hotel. It's possible to get a room with a view of Big Ben across the Thames River, which will be the memory of a lifetime, since you'll see it at night all lit up----just gorgeous, and hear the chimes (subtle and not offensive). Just a spectacular experience.

Grosvenor Square is smaller but exudes more splendor, I'll say, as it has a lot more glitz. Full of magnificent antiques and amazing fixtures, and has an extremely attentive staff. The location is also nice to walk to Hyde Park and to Bond Street with the high-end flagship shops. Not as walkable to other touristy stuff. 

You can take the tube to all those things mentioned for County Hall, but we enjoyed walking everywhere and CH provided that unique opportunity.  

Base your decision on your preferences.  For us, County Hall was the right place for the first visit.  There are other lower category hotels which will save a few points, but you'll never replace the experience of staying at County Hall.

*County Hall*
https://goo.gl/maps/zjB61BAcezx
MINIMIZE the boxes to see full view!!!!!!! 
(County Hall at lower right, at London Eye)

*Grosvenor Square*
https://goo.gl/maps/1QUEEKuwWPN2

.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 8, 2016)

*London*

County hall is great for a first visit.  Close to most of the things a first time visitor would want to see and close to public transportation.  It is also in a courtyard so it is hidden a bit.

D


----------



## lweverett (Feb 8, 2016)

I have stayed at Grovsener Square twice on points and the rooms I was given were tiny.  I don't believe they would accommodate three.


----------



## fleming4 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Park Lane?*

Does anyone have experience with Park Lane, especially compared with Grosvenor Square? The reviews on Park Lane are a little better on the Marriott website. My wife and I are scheduled for Park Lane this coming June, but could make a change. Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 9, 2016)

lweverett said:


> I have stayed at Grovsener Square twice on points and the rooms I was given were tiny.  I don't believe they would accommodate three.



When we stayed, also on points, we were given a large suite that accommodated all of us quite comfortably (2 adults & 2 children) however we're platinum elite so not sure if that had any bearing.


For a first time visitor I would opt for County Hall as others have suggested. Of all the Marriott's it provides the best views and proximity to the major sites to give the traditional feel of London. I really like Grosvenor Square, it's more luxurious than County Hall and in a more pleasant (although expensive) part of London. 

Last weekend my wife and I stayed at the London Edition, Marriott's luxury boutique hotel, located just off Oxford Street. A very nice hotel (although my wife wasn't particularly keen on the modern decor in the rooms) with a very impressive lobby, restaurant and bar that serves very good cocktails. It's also within walking distance to the British Museum and Covent Garden and the theatre district is a 15 min walk away. Oxford Circus tube is a ten minute walk albeit through the ridiculously busy Oxford St (unless you take the back streets route).

We've stayed at the Kensington Marriott on several occasions. It is cheaper and it lacks the grandeur and impressiveness of the more expensive ones however it is in a good location, the Natural History, Victoria and Albert and Science museums are all within a short walk and the closest tube is 1/2 a mile away.


----------



## Davey54321 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Thanks all for the feedback!*

You all got me more excited about our trip to France and London than I had been before (especially you Marty, thanks for the must do list and links). 

We are also MR Platinum elite, so maybe that is why I am less  concerned about the size of the room than I am about the location and experience of staying in that hotel... We still havent made a final decision but amongst the many Category 9's we are leaning towards County Hall, even though I had been leaning towards the Category 7 Hotel Maide Vale (which has just become  available on points). I do agree that County Hall would be worth the extra points though for the location and experience so we'll see if I can convince my husband! 

Thanks again for the help in making this decision!

Vicki


----------



## bazzap (Feb 9, 2016)

Do choose County Hall, it will be a far more memorable experience.
I have stayed at Maida Vale in the past and it can be a practical, value option but it is just nothing at all special.
I am a West Londoner by birth, so if I go back to visit and don't want to splash out I stay at the Kensington Marriott, again nothing special but good value, close to the tube, walking distance to the museums...etc (we walk all over central London from there, but we do like walking!) and they gave us a great room upgrade as Platinum Elite.
If I were spending the time and money to cross the Atlantic though, it would be County Hall.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Feb 10, 2016)

Nobody has mentioned Grosvenor House, A JW Marriott Hotel. It's a luxury hotel facing Hyde Park. Although the name is similar to the London Marriott Hotel Grosvenor Square, they're two different hotels, several blocks apart.

Grosvenor House, A JW Marriott Hotel is Category 9, so it takes the same number of points as London Marriott County Hall and London Marriott Hotel Grosvenor Square. But, if you're not paying with Marriott rewards points, the JW is usually much more expensive than the other two. So it's a good use of points for those who like to maximize the value of points.

Another luxury hotel, already mentioned in this thread, is the London Marriott Park Lane. Although it's branded as a regular Marriott, not as a JW, I'm told it's similar to a Ritz-Carlton. Park Lane is also Category 9. It's usually about as expensive as the JW if you're not paying with points. But it's a smaller boutique hotel. One big advantage is that there's an underground station at the same corner as the hotel.

London Marriott County Hall is a good tourist location, especially if your plans included the London Eye, Shrek's Adventure, Sea Life Aquarium, and the London Dungeon (all of which are at County Hall). Guests who get rooms with great views of the Thames or Big Ben love those views. But a Category 9 booking does not guarantee such a view, unless you pay a significant up-charge.

There are other Category 9 properties — St. Pancras Renaissance Hotel, London Marriott Hotel Marble Arch, and Threadneedles Autograph Collection. I haven't been to any of these, but I would not consider them for a London vacation for various reasons.

A reward booking at St. Pancras normally gets a room with only a queen, unless you pay an up-charge. If you're Platinum, you have access to a great lounge. If you're Gold, you only get breakfast in the restaurant. There's excellent access to trains, underground lines, and other transit.

I understand that Marble Arch is a good, fairly typical Marriott hotel, but it takes as many points as better hotels.

Threadneedles is away from the most of London's attractions. It's probably a good hotel for business travelers who want to be where it's located.

For me, the most appealing Category 9 hotel in Central London is Park Lane. I haven't stayed there yet, but I plan to on our next trip to London.


----------



## budnj (Feb 10, 2016)

*County Hall*

We stayed at County Hall last May on a rewards package, and we were somewhat disappointed. It seemed overdue for some renovations, which apparently were due shortly. It had the worst mattress I've ever encountered in a Marriott. Location was great for our purposes, staff was wonderful. If you plan to go there, suggest you ask about renovation progress, and ask to inspect before you check in. 
We also stayed at St. Pancras for one night, prior to a Eurostar trip. Outstanding property, the nicest Platinum lounge I've been in, tremendous staff. Not sure how inconvenient it would be for a "London sightseeing trip", but I would certainly consider it if I get back there. The hotel had a wonderful (free ) tour, possibly only on weekends. Well worth the time. Enjoy!

Just re-read original post, we also spent some time in Paris with our daughter. Highly recommend Paris Greeter 
http://www.greeters.paris/?lang=en
In London, we went to shows three nights, purchased one show prior to departure, purchased others at theater box office day of show. Pleasant walk from County Hall.
One smartphone app we found useful was Here maps. Could be used without data connection.


----------



## Safti (Feb 10, 2016)

We stayed at County Hall in London for 4 nights. It was an outstanding choice. I am Plat as well and we requested and received an upgraded room overlooking Big Ben. I found it helpful to email with the concierge there in advance who organized some dinners, etc. I also emailed the front desk to put in a request directly for a room upgrade. Great location and you will enjoy yourself.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 10, 2016)

There were two very memorable moments from our stay at County Hall. First we took the train/tube from Heathrow to Westminster Station (right across river from County Hall). After being on an airplane for 9 hours from Los Angeles then 45 minutes on the train you dont know what to expect and your kind of tired. Upon exiting Westminster Station right in front of you is Westminster Abbey, Westminster Palace, Big Ben, the River Thames, Golden Eye. It was overwhelming. Everything you have seen pictures of and read about were right in front of you. From there its a short walk to County Hall across the bridge. 

Next I took Marty's advice and got a room with a view of Big Ben. No free upgrade for me....We were staying on points and my gold status wasn't enough to get upgrade to Big Ben view. I think we paid an extra $75 per night. But it was well worth it. Because that view of Big Ben from the room and sounds of it striking on the hour are priceless. 

It was also nice eating the free breakfast in the morning in the Library which also had great views of Big Ben. 

Its location as others have said is the best.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 10, 2016)

This is a great thread. Stayed in October at JW Grosenvor House. http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/longh-grosvenor-house-a-jw-marriott-hotel/
The lounge there was fantastic! After a series of annoyances we were upgrade to a fabulous suite as PlatinumElite 100+ nights per year. 

But the County Hall location intrigues me with the walkablily to so many areas I want to visit as a tourist. 

How is the lounge at County Hall? Platinum Breakfast and evening cocktail availability?


----------



## jme (Feb 10, 2016)

cp73 said:


> There were two very memorable moments from our stay at County Hall. First we took the train/tube from Heathrow to Westminster Station (right across river from County Hall). After being on an airplane for 9 hours from Los Angeles then 45 minutes on the train you dont know what to expect and your kind of tired. Upon exiting Westminster Station right in front of you is Westminster Abbey, Westminster Palace, Big Ben, the River Thames, Golden Eye. It was overwhelming. Everything you have seen pictures of and read about were right in front of you. From there its a short walk to County Hall across the bridge.
> 
> Next I took Marty's advice and got a room with a view of Big Ben. No free upgrade for me....We were staying on points and my gold status wasn't enough to get upgrade to Big Ben view. I think we paid an extra $75 per night. But it was well worth it. Because that view of Big Ben from the room and sounds of it striking on the hour are priceless.
> 
> ...



Chris, thanks for the plug.......We shared the same overwhelming experience that you did at County Hall, that's why I heartily recommended it to you personally. I had previously believed that those things you mentioned existed only in a book, but when we first looked up and saw Big Ben across that amazing Westminster Bridge and the River Thames, our hearts leapt out of our chests.  And to see it all lit up at night, and to hear those sweet rich chimes, wow, what a thrill. To this day our 20-something kids talk about it all the time, and when they see it on TV they shout, "Dad, look, that's where we stood!!!" I could not replace that memory for a million dollars, and it's a thrill to have given that gift to my children. 

And it was similar for other sights and destinations around that area-----Buckingham Palace and the Mall, Sherlock Holmes Pub, Trafalgar Square, sitting on a park bench and watching the swans in St. James Park, witnessing the Trooping the Colour extravaganza in June, and dozens of other things, all still so vivid. 

Standing under the Eiffel Tower and looking up, entering the doors to Windsor Castle and knowing royalty has stepped there before me, watching a magnificent crimson and orange sunset unfold over the French countryside while on a train, entering the bedroom at Leeds Castle where Henry VIII slept, listening attentively to a tall tale from the mounted horseman at Warwick Castle, reading the authentic signature of Samuel Clemens in the guestbook under the glass case in William Shakespeare's bedroom, or gazing upon the Mona Lisa (next to my beautiful posing wife Mona), were all similar magical moments we'll always cherish. 

And likewise, County Hall, what could be better????  The old adage "location-location-location" rings so true in this instance-----not one of us would change that for anything. Our first chance and we got it right! 
I've always asked this silly question, "Would you rather have owned a signed 8x10 photo of Abe Lincoln, or shaken his hand?"  It's kinda cool to open a storybook and crawl inside. 

Chris, so very happy you'll carry that priceless memory forever too.



.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 11, 2016)

budnj said:


> We also stayed at St. Pancras for one night, prior to a Eurostar trip. Outstanding property, the nicest Platinum lounge I've been in, tremendous staff. Not sure how inconvenient it would be for a "London sightseeing trip", but I would certainly consider it if I get back there. The hotel had a wonderful (free ) tour, possibly only on weekends. Well worth the time. Enjoy!



The Renaissance at St Pancras is a wonderful hotel set in a magnificent building. Very good lounge although the service can be a bit hit and miss. Fantastic suites although very, very expensive. The restaurant in the hotel, The Gilbert Scott is excellent:

http://www.thegilbertscott.co.uk/

I've eaten there a couple of times, both with my wife and also with a group of friends at the 'Kitchen Table'. I can thoroughly recommend the crispy pigs head!

St. Pancras is not as ideally located as County Hall but the Kings Cross/St Pancras tube station is next door and The British Museum is a 20 minute walk away. If I was travelling on the Eurostar then I would certainly stay at the Renaissance the night before.


----------



## Steve A (Feb 11, 2016)

We have stayed at the Park Lane twice and each of the Grovenors once always on points. We prefer the Park Lane. We will be going back to the Park Lane this summer for seven nights and three nights at the St. Ermin's This will be the first time for us at that hotel. Has anyone been to St Ermin's?


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 11, 2016)

lweverett said:


> I have stayed at Grovsener Square twice on points and the rooms I was given were tiny.  I don't believe they would accommodate three.



They do have a few tiny rooms.  We got one on our very first stay there in 1988.  But that is not the norm and a Platinum member should be able to always avoid this.  There are actually quite a few different room configurations at the Grosvenor Square Marriott.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 11, 2016)

fleming4 said:


> Does anyone have experience with Park Lane, especially compared with Grosvenor Square? The reviews on Park Lane are a little better on the Marriott website. My wife and I are scheduled for Park Lane this coming June, but could make a change. Thanks in advance for any comments.



I was disappointed in the Park Lane,  despite its excellent location.  Standard rooms there are rather small.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 2, 2017)

So we have a cat 9 7 night cert to use by 3/31/17 so instead of extending for another year and having another cert to use I've decided to take my son to London for his school break in 2 weeks.

Scored United Business Saver seats Newark to Dusseldorf to London going. Booked Marriott County Hall for 7 nights.

A few questions,  It was mentioned about taking a train from Heathrow to the Marriott County Hall. *Can someone provide more details on that?* 

Also I wasn't thinking about renting a car figuring there was plenty to do close by and we'd probably take a tour or two.  *Should I rethink renting a car? *

As I mentioned we have a stopover in Dusseldorf, which is 4.5 hours. * Anyone have tips to kill a few hours in Germany?* I was hoping to leave the airport at least for a few hours if we could somehow. 

*And regarding tours from the Marriott County Hall any to recommend?  *

*Lastly anyone have experience with Lufthansa Business class?*


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2017)

I wouldn't rent a car in London. It isn't the kid of place an American would want to drive for the first time on the "wrong side" of the road. I also don't think 4.5 hours is enough time to get out of the airport to see anything.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 2, 2017)

Here were my notes on the Tube from Heathrow to County Hall. Take the Picadilly line to Hammersmith. At Hammersmith get off (cross the platform) and get to the District Line to Westminster. When we were at Heathrow there were employees at the vending machines to help you get your tickets. Since we are not familiar with riding a subway or tube it was a big help. It was easy to do. I think it took about 30 to 40 minutes. From Westminster exit to County Hall its a short 5 minute walk across the Thames. When you exit the subway you are in the heart of London. It was an amazing introduction to London. That first day we took the hop on/off bus for a ride around the city for a few hours (dozed a few times also). There is lots within walking distance of County Hall, Westminster Abbey, Buckingham Palace, etc. I want to go back.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 3, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> A few questions,  It was mentioned about taking a train from Heathrow to the Marriott County Hall. *Can someone provide more details on that?*
> 
> Also I wasn't thinking about renting a car figuring there was plenty to do close by and we'd probably take a tour or two.  *Should I rethink renting a car? *
> 
> ...



The quickest, easiest but not necessarily cheapest way to travel by train from Heathrow is to take the Heathrow Express to London Paddington. County Hall is about 3 miles from Paddington, a taxi is your best option either a rip off black cab or a cheaper Uber or you could do what cp73 suggested and take the Tube however if it's your first time navigating the Tube it's a bit of a hassle particularly when hindered by luggage.

Don't rent a car, you won't need it. London is one of the best served cities public transport wise. Parking is difficult and expensive, you'll likely be in the congestion charge zone frequently and it is far too busy. Unless you're intending on visiting elsewhere in the country I wouldn't bother, you can easily spend a week in London and still only scratch the surface.

4.5 hours in Dusseldorf airport is best spent drinking beer. It's too short a time to consider sightseeing and there's not a great deal to see in Dusseldorf.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 3, 2017)

I concur, don't leave the airport in Germany and the last thing you want in London is a car.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 3, 2017)

I am a Londoner originally and used to drive in town all the time, but we moved to the countryside long ago.
I wouldn't think of driving in London when we visit now though, as I find the tube far easier and more relaxing for getting around.
As for the journey to and from Heathrow, friends from California staying at one of the Marriott's in central London recently (Marble Arch, as I recall?) compared black cabs v uber and found uber better in all aspects - under half the price, timely, convenient...


----------



## heatherw (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, Both fab places but if i were taking a 16 year old i would choose County Hall. Lots more stuff going in in the vicinty of Sounth Bank, more cheaper places within walking distance to eat.
the others are grander, more traditional part of London, nearer Oxford street for shops ( although you can get on the tube and this is only 2 stops away from county hall)

if you like walking - and this way you get to see some great sights - use this map which tells you the approximate walking time between stations on the tube as sometimes the stops are nearer than you think. Use in conjunction with google maps

http://content.tfl.gov.uk/walking-tube-map.pdf


----------



## jme (Feb 3, 2017)

*County Hall* for many, many reasons, but imho, for one main reason:  it's June, time for *"Trooping the Colour"*, to which you can WALK.....it takes place along the mall, the road leading out of Buckingham Palace. It's the greatest English spectacle and not to be missed, and occurs annually on 3 consecutive Saturdays in June. LOOK IT UP. You'll never regret it.

(BTW, we have stayed at both Grosvenor Square and County Hall, and I love both for different reasons, but for the first trip go with County Hall----you'll say "thanks"....It's so convenient to walk to many of London's most iconic landmarks, etc.)


----------



## dgf15215 (Feb 3, 2017)

There seem to be no end to London Hotel suggestions so I'll add mine - the historic St. Ermin's Hotel, part of the Marriott's Autograph collection. A 2-minute walk from St. James's Park tube station and an 8-minute walk from the Houses of Parliament, this regal hotel was headquarters to WWII covert operations. My wife and I found it extremely convenient and a real class act. Plus it "felt" like a British property. The walk to Buckingham Palace took just minutes and the St. James Park tube has a lot of connections going in all directions.


----------



## alhanna (Feb 4, 2017)

We stayed at St. Ermins hotel last year and were very pleased with the hotel.  Location was walking distance to many attractions and there was a tube stop one block away.  Service and food were very good.


----------



## jme (Feb 4, 2017)

St. Ermin's Autograph Hotel is lovely and also very close to the iconic London sites around Westminster Abbey, Buckingham Palace, St. James Park, Trafalgar Sq., etc, etc., but if you're looking for that WOW factor for a London stay, consider County Hall. If the cost or point difference is significant, go with what is comfortable, but our very first family stay was immortalized and seared into our memories because of our stay at County Hall. Our amazing view across the Thames to Big Ben was spectacular (especially at night) and could never be topped, and hearing the hourly chimes will always add that extra charm to the experience.

see these images, taken from googlemaps:
(MINIMIZE the thumbnail pics at bottom!!!)

https://goo.gl/maps/nyZ1bZFqugL2

https://goo.gl/maps/fBVdDwM1Yr32

https://goo.gl/maps/DNCdJqBgKpK2

https://goo.gl/maps/uwrtwyfvofr

https://goo.gl/maps/PC1UNpuQjTz


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 4, 2017)

jme said:


> .....if you're looking for that WOW factor for a London stay, consider County Hall. If the cost or point difference is significant, go with what is comfortable, but our very first family stay was immortalized and seared into our memories because of our stay at County Hall.


It is really interesting how one's first stay someplace can have such an impact.  We feel about Grosvenor Square (and Chancery Court when it was a Renaissance) the way you do about County Hall.  Our first stay at Grosvenor Square was 29 years ago when it was the only Marriott in London.  We were disappointed with County Hall when we stayed there maybe 6-8 years ago, probably because we had such high expectations.  And to us, being theater buffs, we found the Grosvenor Square location to be better.  One great thing about London is that there are so many wonderful hotels to choose from, and you can't really go wrong with any of them.


----------



## jme (Feb 4, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> It is really interesting how one's first stay someplace can have such an impact.  We feel about Grosvenor Square (and Chancery Court when it was a Renaissance) the way you do about County Hall.  We were disappointed with County Hall when we stayed there maybe 6-8 years ago, probably because we had such high expectations.  And to us, being theater buffs, we found the Grosvenor Square location to be better.  One great thing about London is that there are so many wonderful hotels to choose from, and you can't really go wrong with any of them.



Great point(s), and the new Marriott options continue to get better. We have stayed at Grosvenor Sq also, and it was amazing. Every afternoon we sat in the park just below for an hour or two and simply talked and watched the people. It seemed to make our days last longer. Great hotel, actually gorgeous, and impeccable service. We are nowadays looking more and more to the Marriott "collection hotels", and will begin to book them more. I like what Marriott is doing in the big cities very much, both home and abroad.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 4, 2017)

jme said:


> Great point(s), and the new Marriott options continue to get better. We have stayed at Grosvenor Sq also, and it was amazing. Every afternoon we sat in the park just below for an hour or two and simply talked and watched the people. It seemed to make our days last longer. Great hotel, actually gorgeous, and impeccable service. We are nowadays looking more and more to the Marriott "collection hotels", and will begin to book them more. I like what Marriott is doing in the big cities very much, both home and abroad.


I agree that they are doing some very interesting things.  We have not yet stayed in any of the "collection hotels", but I am intrigued by the concept.  And it is not just in the cities.  On the Big Island of Hawaii they now have the Mauna Kea Beach Hotel in the Autograph Collection, and I consider it to be one of the great hotels even after 50 years.  We have stayed there twice, but not recently.  My first glimpse of that hotel was on our honeymoon in 1973 where we had a fabulous buffet lunch (we did not stay there on that trip).


----------



## Whoffner (Feb 4, 2017)

My first stay was also at County Hall and provided a great memory. I had business in the Ukraine and had to fly in Gatwick, my wife flew into Heathrow, we were going to meet at the hotel, when I checked in I was telling the doorman that my wife should have been there... he asked me to describe her and proceeded out to look for her.... the shock on my face when fifteen minutes later he walks her into the lobby..... talk about great service!!!!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 5, 2017)

It's obviously the low season so many of the Marriotts, including a few of the Autograph collections, were available and still are, but I felt for my son and I the County Hall was the best.   Park Lane is ranked higher and I'm sure many of them are very nice but it sounds like CH has the most within walking distance so that is a big plus. If I knew one had a better fitness center that the other that could sway me to another but it looks like they all have the same basically.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 5, 2017)

I really liked reading this thread. Thanks!
I have a cat 8 certificate and leaning towards St Ermin's. Proximity to tube station is important to me. I have to look at County Hall now based on all the comments, but not sure I 'll have enough points to upgrade my cert.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 5, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> ... On the Big Island of Hawaii they now have the Mauna Kea Beach Hotel in the Autograph Collection, and I consider it to be one of the great hotels even after 50 years.  We have stayed there twice, but not recently.  My first glimpse of that hotel was on our honeymoon in 1973 where we had a fabulous buffet lunch (we did not stay there on that trip).



I have a similar impression of Mauna Kea beach hotel too 
As a kid, our 1st family trip was from Oahu to Big Island in the 60's. We stopped off at the beach there. In my child eyes I thought it was the most posh hotel, even compared to the Waikiki hotels at the time. MKBH was the only hotel in that locale. I don't think Mauna Lani and Waikoloa were in existence then.
I've never stayed there but drove by last year on a timeshare stay.  It still remains fondly my "best hotel from afar"


----------



## jme (Feb 5, 2017)

dsmrp said:


> I really liked reading this thread. Thanks!
> I have a cat 8 certificate and leaning towards St Ermin's. Proximity to tube station is important to me. I have to look at County Hall now based on all the comments, but not sure I 'll have enough points to upgrade my cert.



Altho I love County Hall (have stayed there twice), I looked up the locations of St. Ermin's vs County Hall, and both are right there in the midst of the great London attractions, and walkable to them (Westminster Abbey, Big Ben, St. James Park, Buckingham Palace, Trafalgar Sq., Piccadilly Circus, National Gallery Museum, etc., etc.---SEE BELOW)
Cost is always an issue, so rest assured with St. Ermin's you're still where you want to be!
We love walking everywhere, and from there you can too.... Well, at least to a lot of things...use the tube for everything else.

(MINIMIZE BOX to see whole picture)
https://goo.gl/maps/C8xuakoxQME2

Walking route (blue dots)
from County Hall > St. Ermin's Hotel > Trafalgar Sq > Sherlock Holmes Pub > Piccadilly Circus > Buckingham Palace, etc.:
(use ZOOM and Click & Drag to see area)
https://goo.gl/maps/msuz2cn6G7w

REMINDER:
If there in June, definitely look into attending/watching (FREE) one Saturday's "Trooping the Colour" (occurs on 3 consecutive Saturdays in June). You'll simply stand alongside the Mall and will be at arm's length from this great English spectacle. You'll never forget it!

https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...X&ved=0ahUKEwjQpaKj1fnRAhWIbiYKHRD5BfcQsAQIGQ

http://www.trooping-the-colour.co.uk/

http://www.householddivision.org.uk/trooping-the-colour

Note: In Trooping the Colour, the Queen rides in the carriage on the last day.  The first two Saturdays are mere rehearsals with the carriage empty, but otherwise still carried out in full regalia just as if she were there. It's all about the Queen's birthday celebration. If the Queen lives past June, and she's been in poor health of late, this might possibly be her last ceremony, so it might be one that people would want to see. She has been a magnificent queen during her 65 year reign, and I wish I could be there myself to cheer her on.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 5, 2017)

cp73 said:


> Here were my notes on the Tube from Heathrow to County Hall. Take the Picadilly line to Hammersmith. At Hammersmith get off (cross the platform) and get to the District Line to Westminster. When we were at Heathrow there were employees at the vending machines to help you get your tickets. Since we are not familiar with riding a subway or tube it was a big help. It was easy to do. I think it took about 30 to 40 minutes. From Westminster exit to County Hall its a short 5 minute walk across the Thames. When you exit the subway you are in the heart of London. It was an amazing introduction to London. That first day we took the hop on/off bus for a ride around the city for a few hours (dozed a few times also). There is lots within walking distance of County Hall, Westminster Abbey, Buckingham Palace, etc. I want to go back.



This sounds easy enough and likely the approach we'll take. We're light packers so we'll only have a small piece of luggage each with a backpacks that should make it easy to navigate with.  

Where exactly is the tube in proximity to Heathrow?


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 5, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Where exactly is the tube in proximity to Heathrow?



http://www.heathrow.com/transport-and-directions/underground#

Note: I like the Heathrow Express, though it is more expensive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2017)

cp73 said:


> Since we are not familiar with riding a subway or tube it was a big help. It was easy to do. *I think it took about 30 to 40 minutes.* From Westminster exit to County Hall its a short 5 minute walk across the Thames. When you exit the subway you are in the heart of London.


Actually about an hour.  The Heathrow Express is about 10-15 minutes.  We have done both and either is much better than a taxi.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Where exactly is the tube in proximity to Heathrow?


The tube station is right in the airport.  Actually there is more than one station, so the one you use is dependent on the terminal you are in.  Very easy.


----------



## dgf15215 (Feb 6, 2017)

Using the Heathrow Tube is a lot easier than it sounds when we're all giving you directions <g>. There is a great visitors center at Heathrow who will sell you the tickets, give you maps and specific directions on where to go next. Plus you can buy a transit card (I forget what they're called) that you can add cash to as you need it. Be sure to buy the one that is good 24/7 - there's a less expensive one for tourists that keep you off the rails during rush hour but that was very limiting.


----------



## heatherw (Feb 7, 2017)

dgf15215 said:


> Using the Heathrow Tube is a lot easier than it sounds when we're all giving you directions <g>. There is a great visitors center at Heathrow who will sell you the tickets, give you maps and specific directions on where to go next. Plus you can buy a transit card (I forget what they're called) that you can add cash to as you need it. Be sure to buy the one that is good 24/7 - there's a less expensive one for tourists that keep you off the rails during rush hour but that was very limiting.



I thnk you are referring to the Oyster card, which you can still get. However, The good news is that you can now use contactless payments, so you don't need to buy tickets in advance and it will automatically give you the best rate. This works for most (but not all) non UK contacless too. I know american express and mastercard are ok but some visa ones are not


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 7, 2017)

heatherw said:


> I thnk you are referring to the Oyster card, which you can still get. However, The good news is that you can now use contactless payments, so you don't need to buy tickets in advance and it will automatically give you the best rate. This works for most (but not all) non UK contacless too. I know american express and mastercard are ok but some visa ones are not


Please explain.  I am familiar with the Oyster card, but I don't know what you mean by "contactless payments."


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 7, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Please explain.  I am familiar with the Oyster card, but I don't know what you mean by "contactless payments."



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactless_payment


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 7, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contactless_payment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## heatherw (Feb 8, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Please explain.  I am familiar with the Oyster card, but I don't know what you mean by "contactless payments."



If you have one of these, ( you can check by looking at your card and seeing if it has the marking that look like ))))
then you tap your card on the card reader at the barrier and it saves having to queue to buy an Oyster card at the airport.

I always get the tube too because although it takes longer the heathrow express ends at paddington which is less convenient for me, plus it is so much cheaper £3.10 - £5.10  instead of £25 each, you could get out at knightsbridge  or hyde park corner if staying at grosvenor hotel ( you would see Harrods immediately) then get a black cab straight to the hotel which would be about 5mins.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 8, 2017)

heatherw said:


> If you have one of these, ( you can check by looking at your card and seeing if it has the marking that look like ))))
> then you tap your card on the card reader at the barrier and it saves having to queue to buy an Oyster card at the airport.
> 
> I always get the tube too because although it takes longer the heathrow express ends at paddington which is less convenient for me, plus it is so much cheaper £3.10 - £5.10  instead of £25 each, you could get out at knightsbridge  or hyde park corner if staying at grosvenor hotel ( you would see Harrods immediately) then get a black cab straight to the hotel which would be about 5mins.


Or leave the tube at Bond Street for the Marriott Grosvenors Square (requires one tube change before getting to Bond Street), which is then a 5 minute walk to the hotel.  No cab required.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 18, 2017)

So we made it to Germany. Flew business with Lufthansa which was a really nice experience. This turned out to be a good move because we are able to use their business lounge for the 4.5 hr layover.   Onto London in a few hours.


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 19, 2017)

One thing we LOVED in London,which I thought would be corny was the hop on hop off bus tour. Saw it all and stayed longer where we wanted (tower of London), less where we weren't as interested. Big fun! We stayed at park lane, somehow got a family room
..


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 20, 2017)

We've got an upcoming stay in June at County Hall (using travel package for hotel and flights of course), so this thread has been interesting.  First trip to London, so interested in hearing recommendations for restaurants, must see's  (beyond the obvious of course), and any interesting day tours outside of London (Stonehenge, etc??).  I have already added Marty's recommendation for Trooping the Colour to the list.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got back a few hours ago from tour of Windsor Castle, Stonehenge and Bath with tour company Evans Evans.   They say this is their most popular tour. This was a very good tour and a good value but in hindsight we could've stayed for twice as long as they allocated (2 hours each) at the Windsor and at the town of Bath.

Stonehenge was really fascinating but an 1 1/2 hour is plenty for that.  However the Windsor Castle and especially the beautiful city of Bath with the amazing 2000 yr old Roman hot springs bath house are attractions where we would've enjoyed spending much more time than the time allocated.

Today we did Churchills' War Bunker which is real close to the County Hall. We really enjoyed this look back in time during a very difficult time in England's history.  Fun fact I just learned today is that Winston Churchill had an American mother. She was of British parents but actually born in Brooklyn NY and lived there for a few years in her early life. Also her father whose sir name was Jerome was a big influence in the Bronx and Jerome Ave is named after him.

As for restaurants - found a wonderful pub called the Red Lion close by where we had excellent fish and chips. 

Hopefully when you do come you don't get awoken at 3am by a fire alarm that we had to clear the building. We took a minute to dress but many just sprinted out the hotel in there pajamas and were frezzing for the 15 minutes we had to stay outside.  It was a false alarm that was triggered in another County Hall company but it still require the hotels evacuation.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 21, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Today we did Churchills' War Bunker which is real close to the County Hall. We really enjoyed this look back in time during a very difficult time in England's history.


We also found this war bunker to be fascinating and well worth the visit.  I also recommend it strongly.


----------



## jme (Feb 21, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> We've got an upcoming stay in June at County Hall (using travel package for hotel and flights of course), so this thread has been interesting.  First trip to London, so interested in hearing recommendations for restaurants, must see's  (beyond the obvious of course), and any interesting day tours outside of London (Stonehenge, etc??).  I have already added Marty's recommendation for Trooping the Colour to the list.



Emailed you my London recommendations based on three stays there-----not food-related, LOL, (except for Sherlock Holmes Pub) but "things to see and do", including out-trips from London that we did.  As an example (recalling MOXJO's tour of Windsor/Stonehenge/Bath above), Windsor Castle, imho, deserves a half-day all by itself for a fun train ride and self-tour, plus some great time in little town of Eton. 
Ditto for combination of Warwick Castle & Stratford-upon-Avon, a "can't miss", only 9 miles apart. https://goo.gl/maps/coE46CCviqu

Enjoy


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 22, 2017)

Regarding tours, beware about the 4 for 2 package that includes the Wax Museum, London Eye, Shrek and Sea Life. We thought it was a good value but it is very inconvenient.  You pay in advance but you still have to stand in line to get a ticket which in some cases is a big hassle. 

In the fine print it says you have to do the wax museum first and then get the tickets for the other attractions.  We didn't realize this and went to the Wax museum and was confronted with a massive line even though we had tickets. I was very disappointing to waste money on the tube to get there and then have to stand in line. We decided against it and now have to go back to the wax museum first hing in the am or stand in line for an hour or more.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 14, 2017)

jme said:


> Emailed you my London recommendations based on three stays there-----not food-related, LOL, (except for Sherlock Holmes Pub) but "things to see and do", including out-trips from London that we did.  As an example (recalling MOXJO's tour of Windsor/Stonehenge/Bath above), Windsor Castle, imho, deserves a half-day all by itself for a fun train ride and self-tour, plus some great time in little town of Eton.
> Ditto for combination of Warwick Castle & Stratford-upon-Avon, a "can't miss", only 9 miles apart. https://goo.gl/maps/coE46CCviqu
> 
> Enjoy


Marty, we are back from our week in London and had a great time.  Like we do in HHI, I had the "Marty Approved" guide printed out and we saw pretty much everything highly recommended on your list.  I have posted a few pics of Trooping the Colour which was a nice treat to be occurring while we were there.  As usual, thanks for your valuable insights and recommendations.

We loved the Marriott County Hall...can't beat the location...and the upgrade to a Big Ben/London Eye view Jr. Suite which was ready by 8:30am when we arrived at the hotel after a long flight was a nice touch as well.


----------



## jme (Jun 15, 2017)

Great pics, Todd, really great------those should be published.

I'm at Hilton Head as I speak, but you've caused my heart to travel back to England.

It's one thing to see these things in books and magazines and on TV, but quite another to be within arm's length as they pass by.
It's an emotional high that cannot be duplicated and will never leave you. The experience for sure will never be diminished by time.
There's a word for such, and it's "priceless".

So glad to hear you enjoyed the trip. London will forever be our favorite city because it was our first European destination,
and that alone made it special.  Not to mention the many, many AMAZING sights to see, whether in the London area proper or in the towns, villages, and serene countryside outside London, all easily accessible via half-day excursions (to & from via train) or by car rental (or "hire" as they say there). The train rides were just as great as the destinations we saw. I especially remember the funny, quirky names of the little English villages we passed through---always on a sign at their train stop-----just totally English, like something out of Harry Potter.

We thought everything we saw only existed in books, but our mouths remained agape all day long as we visited castle after castle,
famous towns such as Stratford-upon-Avon (Shakespeare's home), the gorgeous Cotswold villages, and much much more.
Even the experience of listening to English phrases and accents by random people all day, every day, made the trip more colorful.
Every once in a while, when our family is together for a holiday or whatever, at a strategic moment I'll break into my English accent,
and we all laugh. And naturally the kids say "Oh Dad, please...." as they roll their eyes....LOL. But deep down they love it, and I catch them doing the same themselves. A trip like that literally does change your life.

The whole vacation (and we were there in England for 17 nights, in various locations) was like reliving history-----something we never thought we'd see or do.  But to stand next to King Henry VIII's personal armor, walking in the rooms where he walked at Leeds Castle, etc, etc., was beyond description---we would just look at each other and shake our heads or pinch ourselves to remind us that this was real and actually happening.

I promise anyone, as you now know well yourself, Todd, the lingering memories of the Thames River at Westminster Bridge, the sounds of Big Ben's chimes reverberating in your head, and the magnificence of the beautifully-lit Big Ben at night out your own window will forever be fresh and immensely special. Doing it a different way was never in our plans, and we are so grateful now to have had the opportunity to experience London from that amazing location and perspective. We felt regal ourselves, and our kids will never forget. We still talk about it all the time. Your report makes me want to return, so we might. Maybe we'll inspire someone to "just do it".

Cheers!


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello, 
I am trying to book Marriott County Hall for 3 nights. When I change from 2 aduts to 2adults plus 1 child I am asked for 135K points and 150 GBP per night per child. My child is 5. Seems a little over the top.  I would really like to have two double beds, but that's not an option on points.
I stayed there 10 years ago and I got upgraded to a room with a view. It was in december so it was maybe low season. Now I am going in june. Would my gold status be able to get me an upgrade to two double beds? I can live without the view, that will be a plus.

suggestions?
many thanks


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 4, 2018)

IuLiKa said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to book Marriott County Hall for 3 nights. When I change from 2 aduts to 2adults plus 1 child I am asked for 135K points and 150 GBP per night per child. My child is 5. Seems a little over the top.  I would really like to have two double beds, but that's not an option on points.
> I stayed there 10 years ago and I got upgraded to a room with a view. It was in december so it was maybe low season. Now I am going in june. Would my gold status be able to get me an upgrade to two double beds? I can live without the view, that will be a plus.
> 
> ...


I would reserve what you want at another of the top Marriotts in London...Grosvenor Square if you can get it.  County Hall is nice but is not my first choice in any event, and certainly not if you have to pay a lot more or if you dion't get what you want.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 4, 2018)

Landscape and scenery are beautiful in the USA but Europe has the most beautiful cities and no country is the same.  That also adds character too.  Even the smaller cities or villages have their own charm.


----------



## hangloose (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm looking to take the family to London and Paris in the next year.  4 total.  I was thinking of trying to use 5 night Marriott Hotel rewards, one in each city.  While I've been to both, not with kids.

Most of the MR Pts certificates appear to be only good for rooms which fit a max capacity of 2 people.   Similar to IuLiKa, how do others with 4 ppl total manage this?  Can I somehow upgrade with MR Pts to rooms with two beds? or a single bed and a pull out sofa?


----------



## Steve A (Mar 10, 2018)

We always stay at the Park Lane. Smaller hotel. Very convenient location. One block away from from Marble Arch tube stop and the shopping on Bond St. Hyde Park across the street. One year we stood outside the park and listened to a Bruce Springsteen concert. Tour buses around the corner. Walk to Harrods. 

We’re an older couple with no children. 

We stayed at St Ermins last year. It’s going up to category 9. Good walking around location in Westminster.


----------



## Palmtreelady1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Going to London at the end of June to meet our son who is finishing up a study abroad trip. We booked 5 nights at County Hall, then 3 nights in Paris then 2 nights at the Marble Arch in London
Any suggestions, advice, what to avoid, tours ect for both countries would be appreciated!! Any packing advice or laundries near?
So excited!!


----------



## IuLiKa (Mar 12, 2018)

hangloose said:


> I'm looking to take the family to London and Paris in the next year.  4 total.  I was thinking of trying to use 5 night Marriott Hotel rewards, one in each city.  While I've been to both, not with kids.
> 
> Most of the MR Pts certificates appear to be only good for rooms which fit a max capacity of 2 people.   Similar to IuLiKa, how do others with 4 ppl total manage this?  Can I somehow upgrade with MR Pts to rooms with two beds? or a single bed and a pull out sofa?



I am going this year in June for 3 nights and I still have not booed a room. Do they really charge extra for a kid? We can all sleep in a king bed but will love to have two doubles.. 
I did not find anything with extra points. Not sure how easy is to get an upgrade w gold status in london in june.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 12, 2018)

dgf15215 said:


> There seem to be no end to London Hotel suggestions so I'll add mine - the historic St. Ermin's Hotel, part of the Marriott's Autograph collection. A 2-minute walk from St. James's Park tube station and an 8-minute walk from the Houses of Parliament, this regal hotel was headquarters to WWII covert operations. My wife and I found it extremely convenient and a real class act. Plus it "felt" like a British property. The walk to Buckingham Palace took just minutes and the St. James Park tube has a lot of connections going in all directions.





alhanna said:


> We stayed at St. Ermins hotel last year and were very pleased with the hotel.  Location was walking distance to many attractions and there was a tube stop one block away.  Service and food were very good.



We have a short visit to London in August and decided to stay at St. Ermins using MRP's. Our main goal, since this is not our first trip to London, is to tour Buckingham Palace. The location of St. Ermins seems well suited, so I appreciate the input that both of you provided. We like to walk as well, so we will be able to get to the palace and other local sites very easily. One interesting note is that the room was discounted from 40k to 35k MRP's for our one night stay.

We fly to Naples from there, so will take the Gatwick Express to a Courtyard at the airport the night before our flight. From what I read, we will get the express from Victoria Station, which isn't far from St. Ermins, and it is only about 30 minutes to the Gatwick.

Looking forward to a fun trip. Thanks again for your insights.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## mav (Mar 13, 2018)

My daughter and her husband stayed at St. Ermin's for 7 nights this past August  and LOVED it! Location , hotel ambience, etc. they said it couldn't be beat.


----------



## BigMac (Mar 13, 2018)

IuLiKa said:


> Hello,
> I am trying to book Marriott County Hall for 3 nights. When I change from 2 aduts to 2adults plus 1 child I am asked for 135K points and 150 GBP per night per child. My child is 5. Seems a little over the top.  I would really like to have two double beds, but that's not an option on points.
> I stayed there 10 years ago and I got upgraded to a room with a view. It was in december so it was maybe low season. Now I am going in june. Would my gold status be able to get me an upgrade to two double beds? I can live without the view, that will be a plus.
> 
> ...



I run into this all the time in the Marriott reservation system where it treats your child as an adult even though you've told them he/she is only 5 years old. Just make the reservation for 2 adults. As you are gold status you should get a room upgrade and when you get there tell them about your 5 year old and ask for a rollaway bed. They should not charge you for the rollaway but even if they do it is only 35GBP per night.


----------

